# What lures and rod?



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

This is gonna be long. I'm fairly new. only have 9 fish  ( my ninth died today while trying to release it  ) I'd like to know what you suggest for lures. I use squid but want to try lures. Obviosly being on this site I pier and surf fish. My current rod is a Penn SS 5500.10lbs test. I'd like to know if theres a good rod I could possibly use for both. as a second rod. Around $100. if I need two I'll get a surf rod first. please help!!


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Where are you fishing? I think everyone here needs more info to help you out


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Yep these guys here are great, but you have to give em a little more info for someone to suggest new equipment.
What rod is on your Penn SS 5500?
Do you want a rod/reel combo, or just a new rod?
Where do you fish?
Lures...Depends on what you're targeting. I like (Redfish, trout, snook, just about everything)DOA shrimp in natural color, (Redfish, trout, snook, Macks) Yozuri crystal minnows, Top Dog Jr, (Redfish, trout, snook, Macks, Cuda) Bomber Long A in Silver/Black, clark spoons, (pomp, Snapper, Grouper, etc.)white buck tails. Your area may be different though.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

well like I said I'm fairly new so I target anything. if you have suggestions on what's easy/good i'd like to know. I fish in Miami if that's what you mean where I fish. the rod is Penn spinfisher. Light action. 7'. it was a combo. by way of what to get combo or seperate whatever is cheaper/better. if I've left anything out please let me know. Thanks


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

snook intrests me. like alot of people


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*Snook on Lures*

Hello FisherKid
The rod you are using is ok for small snook.
If you are going to get serious, and most people do because the fight is awesome and challenging.
So you will need a 20 to 30 pound Spinner or Conventional set up.
That would be something like a 7 ft Penn Slammer 25 pound its blue and Penn 750 or 650.
I am not sure if name is right for rod, I use custom rods so I have not bought rods in a long time, only blanks. I can post more info if you need 

*I do not have good luck with lures on piers* for snook and I think this is due to the height of the piers here, the exception is Anglins pier in Fort lauderdale because it is very low to the water. I believe using a lure from a pier throws off the proper movement of the artificial. But I do have luck with 1 or 2 oz Bucktail jigs and DOAs.

*Lures work Great at Inlets * I find that Rapalas, Bombers, Zara Spooks, and Rubber fish-like jig baits work GREAT and I stay busy.

I am not saying you can't catch a snook on lures at a South Plorida pier, just not that many from my experience.
But if you do want to try it go with a rapala match the color to the color of the bait in the area and retrieve at different speeds and motions to see what will stir them.

If you want a live bait method let me know I have something I can post to help you with a different method of fishing for them.

the Boatless Fisherman
Please visit Boatless Fishing Web Site


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

sure boatlessfishing. and what else is caught? do I need another rod/reel for surf?


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*Fish Fish Fish*



fisherkid said:


> sure boatlessfishing. and what else is caught? do I need another rod/reel for surf?


Yes if you are going to fish bottom at the surf you should get a 11 to 15 ft rod with spinner or conventional reel this will just help you cast much further and the poundage of your line affects your distance, I fish between 20 and 30 lb test.

If you are going to throw jigs and lures you may be able to work with what you have, your drag will have to be lose to even get the smaller fish through the breakers and churned up water, work your jigs and lures parallel with the beach, I find it will increase your hits dramatically. The fish are running up and down the beach not really in and out. 
I also like to tip my jigs with shrimp when I am fishing the beach. I do really well in the early mornings and evenings on the beach with jigs and you really never know what you might catch.
Lately I have been getting 3 to 5 lb Jacks, 2 to 3 lb Ladyfish, Moonfish, 1 lb whitting(Gulf Kingfish), Sand perch 1 lbers and the treat has been a few 3 to 4lb Bonefish. this year I have caught the biggest boneys off the beach, they normaly are around 1 to 2lb here on the beach.
Lures are good for Snook, Tarpon, and just about anything that moves in the water at the Beach. You will just need to practice if you are not familar with retrieving the Fake baits and don't give up, once you can get them to hit it you will have it, most people give up and don't put enough time in to learn how to use different Jigs and Lures but they can be great for fishing.

Good luck and I have included a snook excerpt from my site that I put up a few days ago.

the Boatless Fisherman
Please visit Boatless Fishing 

*SNOOK the thrill and upset*
To land one of these fish you should have good proper tackle. 
First you'll need a good sturdy fishing pole, at least about a 20 - 30lb rod, spinner or conventional. Next depending on your experience level your line should be somewhere between 15 - 50lb test. I usually use 15 or 30lb test for the conventional and 15 - 20lb test for the spinner.

For hooks I use 4.0 to 7.0 depending on the brand for the conventional and 2.0 or 3.0 for the spinner rod.

For baits I normally catch small pinfish at the site I'm fishing from, because that's usually what the fish are feeding on. But you should also take some live bait with you. Large shrimps and Pilchards are always good, the pinfish I like to use are about 1/2lb or smaller. Placing the hook in your bait is important. For Pinfish, I put my hook underneath in the rear end. for Pilchards I hook them in the nose or just above the pectoral fins.
For Mullets I place the hook under the chin in the fleshy area. For shrimp I hook them through the hornlike projection area in front.

Now take a minute to survey the area you are fishing to note where the snook are. Snook like to lurk in the shadows just out of the lights, and since I am usually fishing from a pier or a seawall you will see them coming into the light, cruising around and back out again. Snook will hit a bait anywhere in the water, but they like to do it better at about where the light turns to dark.

Once you've chosen your spot to fish and the bait is in the water you let it swim freely with your spool open. However, be careful to control the bait with the line between your thumb and forefinger to limit how far and fast it can swim. If it goes beyond the range you are comfortable with or swims away for the Snook you are after, simply reel it in slowly and repeat the process of gently casting it towards the Snook. Please always remember to be ready for a strike, sometimes when you least expect it is when the Snook will hit. Fishing with a shrimp is a bit different since you will always want to be casting and retrieving with the current to mimic the way shrimp drift for real.

When you get a strike you'll have to react very fast. First, quickly get in all the slack line you have out during your freelining unless you were using shrimp, and set the hook. Once the snook realizes that he is hook it'll go bezerk. You must follow it and keep on top of it or you will loose it. Snook are a very smart fish and once they are hooked they will head for any obstruction in the water to escape. So you must always be one step ahead. Once you have beat it, it is easily reeled in. At this point you should take care not to damage the fish, because if it is out of season and/or not a keeper (26" - 34"), you'll 
have to release it and you want it to recover from it's ordeal.
Good luck on Snooking


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

does anybody have suggestions on surf fishing? any Species. great info BoatlessFishing


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Here's a suggestion, go do it. Talk to people while you are out there, learn from them. That's really the best way to do it.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I saw a 10' rod today would it work. boatlessfishing, you said around 11'


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*If its good for you, Its Good*

Hey Fisherkid
Sorry it took a couple of days to get back. 10 ft it's fine if your comfortable with it. Longer rods make it easier to cast from the beach. But you should only use 11ft or larger on the beach not on pier, it's a little too long and people end up tripping and kicking it on piers.
This is why I mainly use a 10 ft and it is tolerable other places because I never know where I am going to fish. But like I said those extra feet do make a difference, I think in the cast. Some surf areas you need that distance.
So you may need a long pole in the future and maybe try this 10ft pole and see how it goes, you can never have too many fishing poles.
So I hope that help you.
the Boatless Fisherman


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

will try


----------

